

Ask HN: Is Grails dying? - NSMeta

Sorry, I sincerely don't want to start a flame war here.<p>I've been looking for a web framework that runs on top of JVM. At the first glance, I like what Grails is doing. So I did a quick Amazon search for books about Grails, and it seems that the most recent book is of June, 2009. Is this a bad sign for a web framework?<p>Also, it would be interesting to hear your opinion of Grails.<p>Thanks!
======
seymores
On the contrary, it's thriving. Grails 2.0 just released last month and it
will take some time for new publication to pick up the new stuff.

Read the only ref doc.

------
bmh100
Maybe I am misunderstanding you here, but what about using Rails/Sinatra with
JRuby?

------
batista
I don't think Grails was much alive (in terms of adoption) at any point in
time.

It is as it ever was, there is even a new version out.

You'd be mostly on your own + SpringSource, though, don't expect a
Rails/Django sized community, or even a Sinatra or CakePHP sized one...

Groovy itself, the component language, has also lost a lot of core developers
and momentum, especially the project lead at most of the language's
development:

"In July 2009, Strachan wrote on his blog that "I can honestly say if someone
had shown me the Programming in Scala book by Martin Odersky, Lex Spoon & Bill
Venners back in 2003 I'd probably have never created Groovy."[1] Strachan left
the project silently a year before the Groovy 1.0 release in 2007."

